# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Вопросы по графическим редакторам >  все для фотошопа: клипарты, шаблоны, рамочки, основы и многое другое

## танюша-лапочка

в этом разделе можно найти все для оформления фотографий

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://files.mail.ru/CBVE1A[IMG]

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://files.mail.ru/CBQ0GJ
http://s15.radikal.ru/i188/1011/c9/fc64c15922ef.jpg

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://files.mail.ru/9NFBOP
http://s41.radikal.ru/i094/1011/d1/b77bc5225a7e.jpg

----------


## LINSLI

Татьяна, хорошие рамки! Удалось скачать только последнюю. По двум первым выдаётся ошибка.

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/179667001/0_125...B1%5D.png.html
http://narod.ru/disk/179985001/36.png.html
вот две ссылки на первые две рамочки попробовала загрузить через яндекс

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/180301001/%D0%B...8B%20.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/181151001/b%202.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/230314001/b%203.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/230401001/b%204.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/230447001/b%209.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/230516001/b%2010.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

найденно в интернете, подойдет для создания дипломов

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/230800001/e%204.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/230920001/k%2020.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/231084001/kar%202.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/231113001/kop.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/231206001/l%2011.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/231339001/m.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/231371001/n%2012.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/231416001/p%204.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/231497001/r%203.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/231542001/s.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/231709001/%D0%B...D0%B0.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/231775001/%D0%B...D0%B5.png.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/231807001/0_e93...B1%5D.gif.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/232136001/avrora02%5B1%5D.gif.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/232198001/zolushka%5B1%5D.gif.html

----------


## танюша-лапочка

http://narod.ru/disk/232299001/%D0%A...D0%B0.png.html

----------


## annuschka

Танюша, все работы ваши авторские?

----------


## танюша-лапочка

не все, какие то найдены в интернете, а какие то обрезаны мною

----------


## Мармар

Татьянка - умничка, может есть про новогоднего зайку. Можно попросить нарисовать прикольного зеленого зайца и отдельно морковку и сардельку. Спасибо, с уважением Марина

----------


## auadhara

Какие классные картинки, спасибо большое. Очень даже пригодились.

----------


## alenash

стили для фотошопа

8 марта.asl

----------


## alenash

стили для фотошопа

день рождения.asl

----------


## alenash

стили для фотошопа

пасха.asl

----------


## alenash

виньетка детский сад

шаблон виньетка  детский сад.psd

----------


## alenash

шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год. январь

шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год. январь.psd

----------


## гунька

девочки, я к вам с просьбой. Помогите, пожалуйста, вставить фотографии в поздравительные газеты. Ну не умею я.....

----------


## alenash

шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год. февраль

шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год. февраль.psd

----------


## alenash

шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год. март


шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год. март.psd

----------


## alenash

шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год. апрель

шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год. апрель.psd

----------


## alenash

шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год. май

шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год. май.psd

----------


## alenash

шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год.июнь

шаблон детского календаря на 2011 год.июнь.psd

----------


## alenash

стили для фотошопа 14 февраля

14 февраля.asl

----------


## alenash

стиль для фотошопа 23 февраля

23 февраля.asl

----------


## alenash

стиль для фотошопа 9 мая

9 мая.asl

----------


## Алла и Александр

Клипарт Баба Яга в PSD

[IMG]http://*********org/989691m.jpg[/IMG]


Скачать

----------


## alenash

http://narod.ru/disk/5431381001/%D0%...D1%8F.exe.html

----------


## zetta6

Вот такая поздравительная открытка с 50-летием для мужчины.
*http:/*************.com/files/reikdwivx*


и открытка с юбилеем для девушки, женщины
http://upfiles.ru/9940021

----------


## auadhara

alenash Спасибо, большое очень пригодились стили и кисти!!!

----------


## zetta6

Вот такая открытка для папы еще нарисовалась )))

http://upfiles.ru/22189455

----------


## alenash

Альбом 25 лет супружеской жизни.

http://alenash83.narod2.ru/albom/

----------


## ЦАРЬ

Доброго дня.
alenash  спасибо за стили.  :Smile3: 
Может у кого то есть музыкальные темы: с нотами, скрип ключами и т.д.???

----------


## ЦАРЬ

Ауу? :Smile3:

----------


## Гостья Нелля!

Спасибо нужная вещь для создания коллажей!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*ЦАРЬ*, 

Вот такие подойдут?

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## ЦАРЬ

> Вот такие подойдут?


Не то слово! То что надо!
ОГРОМНОЕ Вам Спасибо!  :069:

----------


## Гостья Нелля!

[IMG]http://*********net/933733m.png[/IMG]

----------


## zetta6

такой плакат для лучшей подруги на 25 лет
http://upfiles.ru/22809216

----------


## Лёлик 76

хочу выразить благодарность всем, кто выставляет материалы в этой теме. Спасибо!

----------


## alenash

> Альбом 25 лет супружеской жизни.
> 
> http://alenash83.narod2.ru/albom/


новая ссылка  http://hobbi-uvlechen.ucoz.ru/publ/f...ablon_alboma/3

----------


## alenash

http://hobbi-uvlechen.ucoz.ru/publ/f...hhine/3-1-0-13

----------


## alenash

_Шаблон альбома с юбилеем мужчине._



http://hobbi-uvlechen.ucoz.ru/publ/f...ablon_alboma/3

----------


## alenash

Шаблон плаката с днем рождения для женщины.

http://hobbi-uvlechen.ucoz.ru/publ/f...hiny/12-1-0-37

----------


## ego1

50 обложек популярных глянцевых журналов в формате PNG для фотошопа
Пример использования шаблона я уже описывала ранее здесь
30 Мб



unibytes.com
depositfiles.com

----------


## ego1

PSD шаблоны для оформления детских фото

10 psd шаблонов
140 Mb

letitbit.net  
vip-file.com 
depositfiles.com

----------

лядова (16.04.2017)

----------


## alenash

Детский шаблон Маша и медведь


http://hobbi-uvlechen.ucoz.ru/publ/f...edved/3-1-0-38

----------


## alenash

Шаблон плаката С днем рождения "цветочек".


http://hobbi-uvlechen.ucoz.ru/publ/f...quot/12-1-0-39

----------


## natascha-sam

:No2: Я извиняюсь, если можно, то удалите это сообщение, не то сделала, спасибо!

----------


## o.li

Здравствуйте!!! Я ищу фон для пресс-стены (press-wall).* Нужен фон бледно розового цвета, с рисунком белого кружева по левому или правому краю*. Может кто-нибудь помочь? Уже не знаю куда обращаться(((

----------


## Aurora

> Здравствуйте!!! Я ищу фон для пресс-стены (press-wall).* Нужен фон бледно розового цвета, с рисунком белого кружева по левому или правому краю*. Может кто-нибудь помочь? Уже не знаю куда обращаться(((


 У меня есть такие в формате psd, лишнее можно убрать. может это подойдет? если что - пишите в личку я вышлю на почту.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2784841m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1982722m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2763337m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1974530m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alenash

Детский шаблон для мальчика тачки

http://hobbi-uvlechen.ucoz.ru/publ/f...achki/3-1-0-40

----------


## Alisa5

Обращаюсь с большой просьбой! нужно сделать презентацию на развитие чувства ритма,  для этого нужны картинки танцевальных движений: хлоп-хлоп, топ-топ, кружение, бег.Неделю просидела в интернете  и ничего не нашла! Помогите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## zetta6

делала для садика такой плакат для объявлений (может  кому пригодится)

----------


## zetta6

А еще вот такая открытка с Днем рождения получилась (на скорую руку )) )

----------


## overload

А я тут (на скорую ногу)  :Grin:  приглашение сделал на племяшин ДР:


 
Тут PSD-исходник (8.11 метров, архив WinRAR, шрифты - в архиве, не забудьте установить их в систему).

----------


## LinaLa

> Обращаюсь с большой просьбой! нужно сделать презентацию на развитие чувства ритма,  для этого нужны картинки танцевальных движений: хлоп-хлоп, топ-топ, кружение, бег.Неделю просидела в интернете  и ничего не нашла! Помогите, пожалуйста!!!


В Мастерской Елены Матвиенко  занимаются презентациями на эту тему. :Yes4:

----------


## alenash

Шаблон перекидного календаря  на 2012 год.

http://hobbi-uvlechen.ucoz.ru/publ/f..._god/13-1-0-41

----------


## С.Н.

Здравствуйте умельцы фотошопа! Пишу с просьбой о помощи. Мне дали задание сделать эмблемы для команд "Белочки" и "Зайчики" на экологический квн. Может кто-нибудь сможет мне помочь? или направьте плиз в нужную тему! Спасибо!

----------


## Wenera

Дорогие умельцы! Обращаюсь к Вам с огромной просьбой: очень нужен Сертификат. (облазила весь интерент в поисках, ничего не нашла. Либо все Сертификаты со словами, любо на английском). У нас благотворительный концерт и хотим вручить просто красивый сертификат, а то деньги в конвертике вручать со сцены как-то не солидно. Очень прошу помогите!

----------


## EVGESKA

Спасибо этой теме,нужная,нашла интересные шаблоны.

----------


## Hi5

Добрый день!
Дорогие Волшебники, никто случайно не подскажет, где такие картинки можно взять более хорошего качества???
Совершенно случайно в зале, где проводится праздник, установили трехметровый экран, а мне по сюжету очень подходят...



Заранее благодарю за помощь!

----------


## людмила2222

Дорогие девочки!!!!  Помогите пожалуйста, срочно нужны рамочки для оформления фотографий в папку-передвижку "Связь ДНЗ и  начальной школы"

----------


## alenash

Свадебный альбом


http://hobbi-uvlechen.ucoz.ru/publ/f...albom/3-1-0-81

----------


## ксюшенция82

Добрый день всем участникам форума. Выложу немного своих работ и нужного всем клипарта для оформления работ.Думаю тем кто делает работы в фотошопе пригодиться.

Мои дипломы крестному и крестной:

----------


## ксюшенция82

Красивая романтичная рамочка с лебедями:

----------


## ксюшенция82

Два варианта сертификата на владение собственным участком на Луне  :Yes4:

----------


## ксюшенция82

романтичный шаблон -Книга. На страницы книги добавляла фото влюбленных и применяла эффект, получился просто замечательный коллаж. Думаю кому нибудь тоже пригодиться для оформления фотографий :

----------


## ксюшенция82

Делала два варианта виньеток в детский сад. Возможно кому нибудь еще пригодиться: 
Виньетка ВИННИ ПУХ:  
Виньетка АРИЕЛЬ:

----------


## ксюшенция82

КЛИПАРТ ПРИНЦЕССЫ!!! Очень помогают при создании колллажей для маленьких принцесс:

----------


## ксюшенция82

Костюмы для коллажей. Выручали меня не раз. Девочки если нужны конкретные костюмы пишет в личку, с удовольствием поделюсь.

----------


## ксюшенция82

Смешарики:

----------


## anile

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!!!!!! Сбилась с ног, ищу шаблоны для всяких свадебных указов, дипломов, хорошего размера и качества, можно без текста. Может у кого есть????????? Буду так благодарна!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## strelka_64

> УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!!!!!! Сбилась с ног, ищу шаблоны для всяких свадебных указов, дипломов, хорошего размера и качества, можно без текста. Может у кого есть????????? Буду так благодарна!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://kinoman4ik.at.ua/load/55-1-13
http://ngsfotovideo.ru/blog/1-0-23

----------


## zetta6

вот такое детское  приглашение на 2 годика

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## swetik72

Уважаемые Форумчане!!! Посоветуйте, хочу сама научиться работать в фотошопе, чтобы самой делать всякие дипломы, календарные листочки, ну и т.д. для мероприятий, чтобы не мучить форумчан. Подскажите в какой программе лучше работать и где можно взять такую программу? Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## margo57

Дорогие умельцы! Грядёт юбилей детсада, который называется "Берёзка".Хочется оформить центральную стену символично. Я придумала такой сюжет:  крупным планом берёза, с веток которой улетают птенцы ( это выпускники сада), маленькие птенчики сидят на ветках ( это нынешние воспитанники).Помогите, пожалуйста , с птенчиками.

----------


## Димитрий

> Дорогие умельцы! Грядёт юбилей детсада, который называется "Берёзка".Хочется оформить центральную стену символично. Я придумала такой сюжет:  крупным планом берёза, с веток которой улетают птенцы ( это выпускники сада), маленькие птенчики сидят на ветках ( это нынешние воспитанники).Помогите, пожалуйста , с птенчиками.


здесь птички в расширении png
здесь дерево с рамками

----------


## borisovna11

Тема очень интересная...жаль я пока не умею создавать такие интересные штуки! :No2:  Но буду учиться...А пока прошу у местных умельцев помощи...Нужна для открытого занятия ромашка с 6 лепестками на одном лепестке мордочки животных (зоопарк) на другом ноты ( музыка) на 3 мишень ( это метание) на 4 скакалка (игры со скакалкой) на 5 не знаю еще, но он должен обозначать упражнения для стоп, это могут быть следы, и на 6 какие то ладошки или руки - это обозначать должно пальчиковые игры...Желательно все в одном стиле сделать, нужно очень срочно ...Готова отблагодарить...

----------


## Ritulya993

[QUOTE=ego1;4086512][CENTER]50 обложек популярных глянцевых журналов в формате PNG для фотошопа
Пример использования шаблона я уже описывала ранее 
ego1 спасибо огромное за шаблоны, давно мечтала о таком богатстве. По ссылке "здесь" прошла, но не нашла описания использования шаблона. Может быть не внимательно посмотрела, но , как всегда, времени очень и очень мало, а хочется объять необъятное. Если не затруднит, то научите еще раз. Благодарю за внимание и понимание.

----------


## ЕленаНик

Спасибо большое, отличные фоны. Особенно актуален сейчас первый-осень!

----------


## Innessa



----------


## Lotos Kay

Здравствуйте, умельцы! Кто-то рисует клипарты на заказ? Мне нужно несколько, работу оплачу.

----------


## Kostarievas@mail.ru

Здравствуйте , нет ли у кого рамок для текстовых документов, интересных для Ворд? Спасибо!

----------


## ego1



----------


## ego1

Огромное количество клипарта разбитого на темы http://egoel.ru/rubric/1143803/

----------

irinavalalis (03.06.2016)

----------


## ego1



----------


## ego1

http://www.unibytes.com/G5SOdRvSZFoLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## ego1

http://www.unibytes.com/0WQFiG8ML1wLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## ego1

Огромная подборка клипарта по темам http://egoel.ru/rubric/1143803/

----------


## ego1

На днях у меня заказали открытку на юбилей 55 лет сестре с орхидеями! PSD-шаблон для тех, кто желает воспользоваться этой открыточкой для себя, можно отредактировать под себя! Открытка формата А4



55 let.zip
http://dfiles.ru/files/w2d0lcf12

----------


## magistr

> .....



клипарты используете http://www.liveinternet.ru/community...post288450581/

----------

irinavalalis (03.06.2016), лядова (16.04.2017)

----------


## GULNARA

Спасибо большое! Ваши солнышки такие солнечные! :Ok:

----------


## galatea681

РЕБЯТА, ПОДСКАЖИТЕ КАК МОЖНО  В ИНТЕРНЕТЕ СДЕЛАТЬ СО СВОЕГО ФОТО  РИСУНОК КАРАНДОШОМ

----------


## liza251

Хочу поделится бесплатными видео уроками по Фотошопу и не только http://www.urokitv.ru/kompyuter/

----------


## magistr

в инете - не знаю, но такие вещи лучше рисовать

----------


## Ольгия

> КАК МОЖНО В ИНТЕРНЕТЕ СДЕЛАТЬ СО СВОЕГО ФОТО РИСУНОК КАРАНДОШОМ


http://ru.picjoke.net/tag/%D0%A0%D0%...E%D0%BC/page/1

----------


## Матильда 1967

*galatea681*, 

Рисунок карандашом   набираешь  фотофания.рисунок карандашом

----------


## Hohotunchik

Рисунков карандашом много в векторе, например тут можно скачатьhttp://ru.freepik.com/index.php?goto...BD%D0%BE%D0%BA

----------

Lara (05.03.2016)

----------


## Панандопуло

Здравствуйте.
Нужно свидетельство о браке в psd формате. 
Идеально "свідоство про шлюб" 
Может есть у кого?

----------


## magistr

> Здравствуйте.
> Нужно свидетельство о браке в psd формате. 
> Идеально "свідоство про шлюб" 
> Может есть у кого?


http://radnuk.info/komentar/kruminal...---------.html

----------


## татуся

Спасибо за помощь!!!

----------

